# Slow Memo



## CubeLord (May 31, 2009)

I have slow memorization for 3-Cycle. I need tips on how to get faster at memorization.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 31, 2009)

The funny thing is... It's the same as 3x3 speed.

Practise, practise, practise, practise, did I mention practise, practise and most of all: practise.

But seriously, the more often you memo the faster it will get. Also, probably you are rehearsing your memo at the end. With practise this is not needed anymore. You should be able to get it around 2 minutes pretty easily.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 1, 2009)

I feel I have the same problem actually. I have found some things that help me are:

1) Rest journeys for long periods if you want to get fast times the next time you use them (if you use journeys).

2) Practice attempting to recall during solves with memory lapses for as long as it takes, even if it takes more than a couple minutes.

3) Taking long breaks without BLD solving can help speed up memo, but it can hurt my accuracy too.

4) Don't review, or do micro-reviews only. Micro reviews are reviewing the first location of a piece type only, and hoping you encoded well enough to remember the rest after that.

5) Try to go super fast on memo as a drill sometimes and see if you can still complete the solve successfully.

6) Review all of your images/memory methods before a solve when solving in competition. I have a stack of index cards and I review all my images for about 20 minutes before I attempt a big cube BLD solve in competition.

Using those tricks I can memo the 3x3x3 around 40-60 seconds pretty consistently. I have no idea how to memorize faster, and this is something that boggles my mind as to how people can memo twice or three times as fast as this.

If any super experts could post here on how they got sub-20 for 3x3x3 or sub-30 even that would be very cool. I think everyone who memorizes super fast on 3x3x3 uses visual. I can't think of anyone who can memorize sub-30 who doesn't use at least some element of visual memory for their 3x3. Correct me if I am wrong though.

Chris


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 1, 2009)

Can you explain micro-reviewing? I'm not really getting it from your description.


----------



## happa95 (Jun 1, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I feel I have the same problem actually. I have found some things that help me are:
> 
> 1) Rest journeys for long periods if you want to get fast times the next time you use them (if you use journeys).
> 
> ...



I am around your speed for memory: 35-60. For both corners and edges, I use visual. Strangely, I review multiple times when memorizing, sometimes up to 7 or 8 times. :confused:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 1, 2009)

happa95 said:


> I am around your speed for memory: 35-60. For both corners and edges, I use visual. Strangely, I review multiple times when memorizing, sometimes up to 7 or 8 times. :confused:


That's the beauty of visual. You can review many times in the time it takes to go through images just once. That was what made it hard for me to give up visual at first. I think it makes visual a good beginner's method; if you're a beginner, you just review even more times - 10 to 20 or maybe even more! But now that I'm doing images, I'm equally hooked on images, because I know I can just about ALWAYS dredge up memorization that I've forgotten, if I'm willing to take long enough about it. (I had a 6:00+ successful solve this past week - ridiculous.)

I'm averaging around 50-55 seconds to memorize a 3x3x3 now; it was more like 45 seconds when I was doing 3OP corners instead of BH. I'm still hoping that eventually memorization will be faster the new way, but for now it's slowing me down. It's fascinating to me that I'm no slower than Chris, though - I figured I was probably much slower, but I guess not.


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 1, 2009)

And I thought I was the only who forgets memo  I'm so insanely into BLD now!


----------



## happa95 (Jun 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > I am around your speed for memory: 35-60. For both corners and edges, I use visual. Strangely, I review multiple times when memorizing, sometimes up to 7 or 8 times. :confused:
> ...



I usually can't recall any of my memorization 10 seconds after a solve.  Also, I think that if someone using visual practices memorizing stickers concretely, to the point where they no longer need to review more than once, that is how they may be able to achieve sub-30.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.easysurf.cc/memtest.htm
is a site for letter memo.

And: (hijacking thread sorta) How should I practice visual memo? Should I start with a few things, then increase little by little, or should I spend as much time as needed memorizing everything on the cube and then trying to execute?


----------



## Shamah02 (Jun 1, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I feel I have the same problem actually. I have found some things that help me are:
> 
> 1) Rest journeys for long periods if you want to get fast times the next time you use them (if you use journeys).
> 
> ...



What about Dennis? He can memorize sub-30 pretty easily if I'm not mistaken, and he uses images.


----------



## byu (Jun 2, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> http://www.easysurf.cc/memtest.htm
> is a site for letter memo.
> 
> And: (hijacking thread sorta) How should I practice visual memo? Should I start with a few things, then increase little by little, or should I spend as much time as needed memorizing everything on the cube and then trying to execute?



SUCH a great site. I'm going to practice this ALL THE TIME. Thank you so much!

Oh, and also, practice little by little, but not TOO little. I would recommend doing all corners first, then all edges, and finally both together. If you can't manage all corners when starting, start with 4 corners.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 2, 2009)

No problem. 
My visual memo is weird. I tap out the first 8 edges and then look at the last 4. I somehow can remember the last 4 but only a few of the first 8 I tapped out. I can't remember all 12 in one go either. I guess it's: practise. (BLD is really easy to practice in class yay.)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 2, 2009)

byu said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.easysurf.cc/memtest.htm
> ...



Very true.  I might not only do this for cubing, also for fun. I managed 25 binary numbers in about 30 seconds


----------



## byu (Jun 2, 2009)

20 binary is so much fun, my best is 8 seconds (00111110011011101000)


----------



## joey (Jun 2, 2009)

Just go fast.


----------

